# common pleco



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Here is "peacemaker" my 7" common pleco at this time. Got him when he was 3" and he was in with some malawi cichlids and an oscar. Now he is tankmate with my p's and has been since October/November 2004.

In case you guys are wondering why his eye is white, its because he burned his whole right side on a heater.







i treated him with salt, but thats the way he ended up. poor guy









Anyways the pics:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

really nice, plecos grow slow as hell.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks, and i'm glad they grow slow.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice set up and pleco


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks, my p's shall be going in soon...and they will be happy again, only with 53 more gallons than before







(previously in a 60 gallon)


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i like taht middle peice of drift wood


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have never had a slow growing pleco!! Mine grows like weeds!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like the heater burn heal up isnt to bad :nod:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> i like taht middle peice of drift wood
> [snapback]1035748[/snapback]​


Thanks, it cost me $40.00. I almost was not going to add a center piece so my p's could have lots of open space, but when i saw this at a local lfs i had to get it. It was already on a piece of slate too











kove32 Posted May 21 2005 said:


> I have never had a slow growing pleco!! Mine grows like weeds!
> [snapback]1035748[/snapback]​


Thats cool, don't mind either now with all this room they have 72x18x20 (LxWxH)



mashunter18 Posted May 22 2005 said:


> looks like the heater burn heal up isnt to bad
> [snapback]1035748[/snapback]​


yes, i'm glad he got better than what he was at the time. His whole side was white including the face. I think he lost his sight to that side though







you would think they would move if they started to get a burning sensation.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nice pleco, if yours is a common pleco then whats mine? mine doesn't look like yours.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Yours is a common pleco too i think.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> nice pleco, if yours is a common pleco then whats mine? mine doesn't look like yours.
> [snapback]1039644[/snapback]​


Thanks,
Looks like a common pleco too, except mine looks different because of the dark gravel/sand....and yours is on light colored sand


----------

